# DNC staffer Seth Rich murdered



## heckler7 (May 16, 2017)

so john podesta wanted to make an example of the leaker, looks pretty damming
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...t-wikileaks-says-former-dc-homicide-detective


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 16, 2017)

Yep I was following this.

The Private Investigator in the case with the Laptop confirmed that Seth Rich was the leaker to Wikileaks.

He also believes the Police involved in the case are involved in a cover up...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIpd-3YtHX4


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> so john podesta wanted to make an example of the leaker, looks pretty damming
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...t-wikileaks-says-former-dc-homicide-detective




.....  I highly doubt that the Dems have the BALLS to shoot anyone, SAD , maybe just enough BALLS to shoot themselves in the foot....   SAD !!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 16, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  I highly doubt that the Dems have the BALLS to shoot anyone, SAD , maybe just enough BALLS to shoot themselves in the foot....   SAD !!!




Yeah I dont think it was anyone in the DNC themselves, but I'd be prone to believe it was someone, that someone in the DNC hired..

Like John Podesta for example.

Not taking sides Dem or Republican, since I am neither..but this is outrageous.  I see some people are saying there is no link between his murder and this revelation...but I don't buy that for a second personally


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

... my point was that the Dems couldn't get hot in the kitchen.... they are so clueless, for 8 years they never stood up for Obama, so don't go looking for it now...      ...

... I'll say I'm an 'Independent'...  but nobody buys that in AG , you're either one or the other..     trump does make me wanna puke !!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 17, 2017)

Good point Charley.

I would say I am an "independent" as well..though honestly I have to say I do despise many Politicians on both sides, pretty equally too.

Bushs, Clintons, McCain, Obama, Paul Ryan, Pelosi, Maxine Waters and Loretta Lynch...are all like nails on a chalkboard to me.

Watching for updates on this Seth Rich case.

Curious why the DC Police still have it under the term "robbery"  Apparently they stole his cell phone? While it was on? And they have video footage from a convenience store that shows Seth was alive and sitting up after being shot..

And he died at the Hospital..although many reports suggest he died on the scene.

Definitely believe there is alot more to look at in this case.


----------



## charley (May 17, 2017)

List of current members of the United States Congress by wealth.....    our so-called leaders are so rich , they can't relate to people like us....


RankNamePartyStateNet Worth ($ million)1Rep. Darrell IssaRepublicanCalifornia254.652Rep. Michael McCaulRepublicanTexas107.613Rep. John DelaneyDemocraticMaryland91.684Sen. Mark WarnerDemocraticVirginia90.855Rep. Jared PolisDemocraticColorado90.816Rep. David TrottRepublicanMichigan73.527Sen. Richard BlumenthalDemocraticConnecticut66.998Sen. Dianne FeinsteinDemocraticCalifornia52.789Rep. Vern BuchananRepublicanFlorida49.8610Rep. Diane BlackRepublicanTennessee45.9511Rep. Scott PetersDemocraticCalifornia40.1912Rep. Alan GraysonDemocraticFlorida33.8613Rep. James RenacciRepublicanOhio31.6214Rep. Suzan DelBeneDemocraticWashington31.0215Rep. Nancy PelosiDemocraticCalifornia29.3516Rep. Roger WilliamsRepublicanTexas27.4517Rep. Tom MacArthurRepublicanNew Jersey25.9018Rep. Rodney FrelinghuysenRepublicanNew Jersey24.7319Rep. Chris CollinsRepublicanNew York23.8320Sen. Jim RischRepublicanIdaho19.1421Sen. Claire McCaskillDemocraticMissouri19.1022Rep. Joseph Kennedy IIIDemocraticMassachusetts18.6423Sen. Bob CorkerRepublicanTennessee17.9824Sen. John HoevenRepublicanNorth Dakota17.5425Sen. Ron JohnsonRepublicanWisconsin17.0026Sen. David PerdueRepublicanGeorgia16.7827Rep. Richard HannaRepublicanNew York16.1328Rep. Don BeyerDemocraticVirginia16.0129Sen. John McCainRepublicanArizona14.4130Rep. Fred UptonRepublicanMichigan14.3231Rep. Kenny MarchantRepublicanTexas13.9132Rep. Jim SensenbrennerRepublicanWisconsin13.5233Rep. Lloyd DoggettDemocraticTexas12.9434Rep. Nita M. LoweyDemocraticNew York12.0335Rep. Scott RigellRepublicanVirginia11.4036Rep. Trent FranksRepublicanArizona9.8537Rep. John FlemingRepublicanLouisiana9.6438Sen. John IsaksonRepublicanGeorgia9.5139Sen. Mitch McConnellRepublicanKentucky9.4140Rep. Curt ClawsonRepublicanFlorida9.3041Rep. Carolyn B. MaloneyDemocraticNew York9.1542Rep. Mike KellyRepublicanPennsylvania8.7343Rep. Bill FosterDemocraticIllinois8.3244Sen. Ron WydenDemocraticOregon8.2445Sen. Rob PortmanRepublicanOhio8.0546Rep. Buddy CarterRepublicanGeorgia7.8747Rep. Rod BlumRepublicanIowa7.8648Rep. Tom RooneyRepublicanFlorida7.7649Rep. Steve PearceRepublicanNew Mexico7.73


----------



## heckler7 (May 17, 2017)

its claimed he contacted wikileaks and transferred 44000 emails, and there was some damming info about the secret meetings on tarmac I think it was with susan rice


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

it would be nice to know who killed him.... but it does get difficult trying to care about all these politicians... so I don't !!!!!    

... best advice... next time , DUCK !!!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

LOL this story fell apart in 4 hours.   The private investigator was hired by Fox News and is now on record that the information he has that he leaked came from Fox News, not any laptops or documentation he has seen.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 18, 2017)

Insane this whole thing is..

and that list of how rich they are...how is that all possible?

The thing is people were screaming that that Russians sent those DNC leaks to Wikileaks..and now we know it was Seth Rich.

But it's not getting any media attention.

I personally am tired of this whole democrat/republican BS...them arguing and fighting all the time.

This is an "American" issue, we are all on the same side..and we need to root these people from Govt.  If it so happens it was all Republicans...throw them in jail.  If it turns out it was all Dems..throw them in the jail.  But neither party should be bitching.  If people in your party get caught out for being dirty..you should insist that they are held accountable.

Anyone agree? Disagree?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

http://www.fox5dc.com/news/255305734-story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

It wasn't Seth Rich, Fox made up the story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/16/media/seth-rich-family-response-claims-of-wikileaks-contact/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 18, 2017)

Wow this is an interesting turn of events.

However I am not convinced it's not true just yet...I'd like to see Rod Wheeler go on record and state this and then watch his body language and also speak to him about proof of his claims (evidence) etc..before I throw this idea out the window.

Why would he say that in the first place?

*I would ask what if this is possible??*

1) He immediately had a serious death threat and backed off his real statement.

2) He did lie and maybe he was given a rumor and took that as fact?


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/16/media/seth-rich-family-response-claims-of-wikileaks-contact/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



....      good post !!     thx


----------



## Luxx (May 19, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Insane this whole thing is..
> 
> and that list of how rich they are...how is that all possible?
> 
> ...



Agreed! Finally a sane voice on this forum lol


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2017)

Seth Rich leaked 44000 emails, but they still wanna blame russia?


----------



## charley (May 21, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> Seth Rich leaked 44000 emails, but they still wanna blame russia?




....I have been putting the blame on Obama.... you know you can't trust those sneaky *blacks...    Donny Trump jr.* in 2024 ..      ..


----------



## hoyle21 (May 23, 2017)

Sorry has been retracted by foxnews

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/05/23/statement-on-coverage-seth-rich-murder-investigation.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 23, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Sorry has been retracted by foxnews
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/05/23/statement-on-coverage-seth-rich-murder-investigation.html
> 
> ...



.... good post bro...  I printed it out , most 'righties' are to lazy to follow a link ,they're to busy looking for 'illegal voting, & crowd size'....     ... 

On May 16, a story was posted on the Fox News website on the investigation into the 2016 murder of DNC Staffer Seth Rich. The article was not initially subjected to the high degree of editorial scrutiny we require for all our reporting. Upon appropriate review, the article was found not to meet those standards and has since been removed.


----------

